# FastStone Screen Capture 5.0 (freeware)



## s18000rpm (Jan 4, 2007)

FastStone Capture is a powerful, flexible and intuitive screen-capture utility. It allows you to *capture anything* on the screen *including windows, objects, full screen, rectangle regions, freehand-selected regions and scrolling windows/web pages.* It has innovative features such as a floating Capture Panel,* hotkeys, resizing, cropping, text annotation, printing, e-mailing, screen magnifier* and many more.

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/918/faststonecapturesy2oz9.th.png *img405.imageshack.us/img405/5534/fscapturescreenshotxh6.th.gif

*Features:*

    * A small floating Capture Panel that can be dragged anywhere or minimized to the Windows tray area
    * *Resource friendly - uses a very small amount of memory*, especially when minimized to the Windows tray area 
    * Global hotkeys to activate the program's capture capabilities anytime, anywhere
    * Efficient tools to capture windows, objects, full screen, rectangle/freehand-selected regions and scrolling areas
    ** Capture web pages in Microsoft Internet Explorer, FireFox and Opera*
    * Option to specify destination (internal editor, clipboard or file) where the captured image will be sent
    * Screen color picker

    * Text/Arrowed line/Highlight/Watermark annotation
    * Drop-shadow, torn-edge effects
    * Add comments
    * Resize, crop, brightness, contrast, gamma, sharpen, blur, gray, negative
    * Zoom in/out
    * Undo/Redo
    * *Save as BMP, JPEG, JPEG2000, PNG, GIF, TIFF, TGA, PDF*
    * Send captured images in e-mails
    * Screen Magnifier
    * Divide it into multi-pages when printing long document
    * Multi-monitor support
    * Option to run when Windows starts
    * And many more ...

What's New:

* Enhanced / Simplified the  User Interface
* New Effects: Drop shadow, torn-edge
* Comment Tool
* Improved the Draw tool
* Fixed some bugs


Download-> FastStone Capture 5.0 (freeware)
HomePage-> FastStone Capture Home Page

Source: www.neowin.net


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks downloaded


----------



## sms_solver (Jan 4, 2007)

Windows Snapshot Maker is also good screen capturing tool which can capture screen in Grayscale, Sepia mode as well with shadow effect.

*www.ntwind.com/winsnap/


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 4, 2007)

nice tools budy


----------



## amitshahc (Apr 26, 2008)

hey i think faststone 5.0 is not available and the newer version is not freeware.

you can use some of these freewares. it's completely free.

*www.geovid.com/VidShot_Capturer/
*camstudio.org/
*www.filebuzz.com/fileinfo/16193/Free_Screen_Capture.html

i like the camstudio most 

source


----------



## DanielSmith (Jun 1, 2008)

i have used kind of  screen capture software called

 ACA Capture Pro , i think it can handle it .
it is pretty good for the person who has to capture abundont images or videos from pages.
here is an article about it:Capture Video Screen


----------

